# Beschriftung von Einlegeschildern für Befehls- und Meldegeräte



## clumsi (3 Oktober 2012)

Hallo,

ich bin auf der Suche nach professionellen Anbietern, die mir die Einlegeschilder (link) für z.B. die Moeller RMQ Titan Serie beschriften.
Wer hat Erfahrungen und kann einzelne Anbieter posten?

Grüße,
clumsi


----------



## diabolo150973 (3 Oktober 2012)

Hallo,

wir haben auch die RMQ-Titan im Einsatz und beschriften die Schilder per Laser (Gravograph LS100).
Wir haben auch schon in "Lohnfertigung" Zuschnitte und Beschriftungen für andere Firmen gemacht.
Wenn Du nicht grade 1000 Stück brauchst, könnte ich morgen mal meinen Chef fragen, ob er das mitmacht und was er dafür haben will.
Das geht ja recht schnell...

Schönen Gruß,

dia


----------



## Tigerente1974 (3 Oktober 2012)

Man kann die Schilder auch mit individueller Beschriftung direkt bei Eaton bestellen. Artikel #109773. Seite 2.94 im aktuellen Hauptkatalog.


----------



## knabi (4 Oktober 2012)

http://www.schilddirect.de

Einfach die benötigte Schildgröße und -farbe festlegen, Texte eingeben und fertig. Sehr schnell und zuverlässig.

Gruß

Holger


----------

